# Kirk Point 23/3



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

First up it's real good to see so many Vic fishos putting up reports. Forgive me if I don't comment on them, but I got the work monkeys bouncing me all over the shop and I can't make time at the mo ....so ...you know....I fuggin luvs yers alls!!! 

I'm writing this cos my poor old battered and bruised liver is keeping me awake and having conniptions after too much fried fish, family and fondue. Good late night and if you haven't seen the latest Rodriguez movie 'Planet Terror' you really should - absolute fuggin hoot! So was Kirks on Sunday arvo. Had a leisurely paddle in the shallows and connected with some absolute ball tearers. Only got the one pinky in, but I dropped a lot of her bigger brood in amongst the reefy shallows on a glorious day. Those reds were hitting and pulling like a fuggin train!!! 

If you haven't been there it's down the Geelong hwy, turn left at the Pt Wilson turnoff then left again at Beach rd. I go left of the main ramp down to the last car park and fish out to the left of the remnants of an old pier where there is exposed reef at low tide about 200 metres out. On the rising tide, as this reef gets covered and with a bit of covering from an off-shore blow the action happens in amongst the sand patches in about a metre of water. I use pippies on whiting rig and burley up with breadcrumbs and a dollop of tuna oil.










Nice mixed bag for a two hour effort and all during gentlemans hours. I'll be making Kirks my home base for a while now as it has piscatorial options in spades and the action is closer than Avalon. Also has good protection from a variety of winds bar the east/soueasters. I can also take the canoe down for some friggin around in the shallows of a night with a net, a spear and a good light.

If you are heading down that way we'll be there most Saturday/Sunday afternoons. Look out for the white Toyota ute with the brown canvas canopy.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

That is avery nice mixed bag - a great variety of fishy flavours.

Well done

Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Varpo, that's a fair and mighty spread of fish. And they look clean too....usually mine go all blood and goop after a makeshift home in me bag. The hills ate well over easter, and I hope ya set a 15ft place at the table for the dinner suit clad Dorado for the martini hour


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

She's a good little spot there Varp. Haven't fished there for a couple of months. There is also good numbers of squid in that area. Out to the left of the boat ramp there is long reef and some good fishing to be had there. I caught my biggest gummy at the stick at the end of the reef.

Ross let us know when you head down my way and I'll keep you company. I now have every weekend off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I pissed my work off sick of all the bullshit. Now I'm looking after the rug rat and the missus is finally earning keep :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

A great mixed bag result there varpster 

A squid or two and i would have called you a star, good to see your getting amongst some good clean fish ;-) 
Kell ur a lucky bastard living out my dream, 4 day weekends, every morning off jeez can it get any better than that?

Milt,


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Excellent effort for a short stint. Entree, main and dessert.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Milt I wouldn't say every morning off looking after a 6month old girl about to start teething
"Oh my god what have I done" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

great session mate


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice Varp! Well done.


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report Varp,

Haven't been to Kirks for years. Last time there fishing for whiting, the rod buckled over nearly pulled out of my hands, and the reel screamed. Then ping,... gone, so they do get quality fish there. Well done


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Had a bit of PING action myself Johnny. Got some of the most solid, violent hits I've ever had from what I suspect were rampaging reds in some very skinny water. Was a blast to be sure!!!

The place has a lot to offer and thanks for the comments guys. Should point out for that I stuffed up on the directions for those that haven't been there. I turn right, not left (you can't anyway) just before the main ramp and head down to the last carpark. Good shelter from nor easters there. Technically the beach launching spot further down from the main ramp is called Murtcairn and....didja know....Kirk Point is where Matthew Flinders landed so he could scale the You Yangs. Lotsa Ramsar listed wetlands that support a huge birdlife population too. (isn't this here internet thingy a marvel!!!)

Feeling like I could spend a bit of time checking it all out this autumn. Hope to see a few yaks down there too.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Here is the Google map for people who don't know where Kirks is  
[gmap=106899693084298212806.00044951cb37d405af2b9]AARTsJpcz4pMOxqAZLRG_tzLEcy6rCxgKg[/gmap]


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work,

Love the look of those Whiting, but then there not any old Whiting are they!?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

No they are not Mr Paff. Far from ordinary. They are the much feared and mighty King George Whiting!!!(ask The Andybear) :lol:

Thing is they are a tad overated on the fang. The pro's call em 'the moneyfish'. They do bring top dollar, but while they are fine textured they a lack a bit of bounce on the palette. O.k poached in la-de-dah herbs and wine, but I like to bung my flesh into a redhot sizzling pan with chillies and garlic and rip into it. When I'm feeling a bit Japanesey they are good sushi, but fiddly fuggers.

Gars are good. Not too big and no need to fillet and fartarse around with. Just gobble em up like a spiny sausage!!!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Excellent catch there Varp  Sounds like a top spot in the right conditions. Interesting comments on the KGW's too :shock: I can vouch for the fine qualities of yellowfin whiting as table fare, as I'm sure many others will and probably even your good self  Maybe it's best to leave those dangerous KGW's to harass and terrorise the likes of Andybear in future :lol:


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey varp,
I just noticed the filleting knife at the end of your board; sushi right ? :lol: Naw I love a good fry up and my ! -- you do have a selection there. Good effort .
Cheers


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Nahh the filleting knife is just for when I get to feeling a wee bit stabby Mr Squirt. It's good to lash out in a ninja kinda way on occassion. Anyway the locals seem to leave me alone after I launch into my vigorous 'Crouching Tiger, Hidden Bunting' routine. :shock: :shock: :shock:

:lol:

Cuda - To my shame I've not had the much venerated yellowfin whiting on the fang. When I've been in parts foreign I've been pursuing bigger fare and so dipped out. I am however a shameless bot, so if you get a chance to fling a few fillets over the fence I'll be forever grateful!!! 

.... I could swap you for some elephants I got in the freezer and I can pass on a little parcel that Kelly is sending over! Love your avatar Seasquirt BTW!!! ....fuggin bungs.....


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you for your generous offer Varp, although I'm not sure about the Elephant Fish - they remind me of the elephant man - "I am not an animal, I'm a human being" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: . Were you referring to a small parcel of elephant fish, or something else perhaps a little more interesting :shock: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

....sorry Cuda....I make small joke....Kelly is sick of me banging on about giving me fish so he's sending me some unused bait in the mail via the States. I offered to return it with some crystal meth in it to see if the customs are paying attention. If it does get through he could pass it on to you , but this forum is not some kinda junkie dealing crackhouse so lets just ignore all that and get back to the fishing and kids - JUST SAY NO!!!

:lol:

....good movie that. Big fan of David Lynch....saw Eraserhead way back when in the cinema and not everyone I badgered into seeing it with remained on speaking terms..


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

varp said:


> ....sorry Cuda....I make small joke....Kelly is sick of me banging on about giving me fish so he's sending me some unused bait in the mail via the States. I offered to return it with some crystal meth in it to see if the customs are paying attention. If it does get through he could pass it on to you , but this forum is not some kinda junkie dealing crackhouse so lets just ignore all that and get back to the fishing and kids - JUST SAY NO!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ....good movie that. Big fan of David Lynch....saw Eraserhead way back when in the cinema and not everyone I badgered into seeing it with remained on speaking terms..


That's alright Varp - just say no, right on! Eraserhead was quite a "cult' movie in its time from what I remember & must have spun out a few "fragile" viewers. Anyway, enough crap from me, keep the great reports coming - I sense a big Reddie is coming your way soon in that skinny water


----------

